# Is this the death of the hardware buying virus?



## Tom (8/3/15)

I was wondering if I have reached the end of the road when its coming to hardware? In recent months I have not bothered to look around on what to get next.... on the facebook groups that I am in the messages dont even pop up anymore, so little I have been looking around there 

I have had a lot of different setups.....mech devices, regulated, drippers and tanks. I even bought a Reo in between. Nowadays I am almost exclusively using one setup....either one of 2 FeV RBA's on 2 different regulated mods, the Sigelei 100W for home use and the IPV mini for travelling. I must say the hunt for better has faded since. I am quite happy with those setups. The FeV's are just so easy to deal with, never a let down and can be filled so easily, combined with huge clouds comparable to drippers, just with the benefit of being a tank device.

My Kayfuns are just gathering dust, and my Reo is with me on my travels in case the IPV would break down, or get lost. Just as the mechanical backup. I also got a Vanilla with me, same reason, with one of the Kayfuns. But not getting used at all....

So, right now I am only chasing the software....the juices. And even with that I have a considerable amount of excellent juices in my rotation, so its basically filling up on that mostly. Still getting once in a while some new juice to see if it fits into that rotation 

I am happy with that.... its great having the equipment that suits my lifestyle. 

Anyone else at their happy spot already? Share your experience

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (8/3/15)

I've found my "happy spot" 20 times over already...and then I hang around all my new favourite people (hint: they're all vapers) and the cycle starts again  

I no longer *need* a better vape (nirvana attained, been there done that) but I love vaping so much that I don't think I will ever stop trying out as much new stuff as I can 

This industry really is only getting started and the amazing stuff coming out each week has me more excited than I have been in decades. Even when they aren't better, it's still a fun and interesting experince playing around with the new stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (8/3/15)

Yip, after 2 months of vaping, got a Reo and an e-pipe and never looked back - the other hardware obtained was a Nuppin RDA for the Reo. Got an eGrip last year for traveling purposes only. I'm content with what I've got and only purchase e-juice from time to time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (8/3/15)

Im so content too now. It was like a race for a better vape all the time but now i have a rda and rta setup that can rotate on devices with no hassle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (8/3/15)

More or less the same here...

I toot on my Cloupor T6 with Either the Subtank or the Kangertech Turbo. Loving the Sub Tank Though.
Then I have a BEC Pro with Kangertech tank as a backup if needed. Also mrs IPV v2 if things get real ugly.

As they Did Yesterday... Took freshly charged Battery off Charger to go watch son playing rugby, inserted into T6 with new Juice, Packed BEC PRo...

Halfway to venue, Battery Shows 0% on T6 (oh the Horror!!!! Really...) Pull out BEC, Not feeling it... Ask for IPV v2, did not feel it but lasted the morning until I could get my other 26650 for the T6...

Not a Good Vaping day, amongst many good ones I must say...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (8/3/15)

I love where I am with vaping, but in the 90's I loved my golf 1 GTS - now I drive a GTI, and I'm sure in 20 years the car I drive will be just as radically different.

Things will always improve as new ideas come out - we are currently on the carburetor stage of vaping and we are happy, as I was with my GTS, but fuel injection, turbos, ABS and forced induction is still around the corner and I can't wait to see what they do

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## FireFly (8/3/15)

Derick said:


> forced induction is still around the corner


LOL, Sign me up... Vaping on Auto...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/15)

Marvellous post @Tom 

Who would have thought you would have reached this point that day we met at the first VapeMeet in Dec14 i think - at @Gizmo's place. I remember that day clearly. I had my Twisps and thought they were quite good. I even had my GreenSmoke which impressed most of you for its performance given its size. Then @TylerD gave me a toot on one of his rebuildables and i could not believe it. 

We were so inexperienced then. (And i agree with @Derick, its a relative thing, so we are still inexperienced now, given what will pobably unfold over the coming year or two)

It has been such an amazing journey so far.

I too have tried so many things. For mouth to lung I am now sorted on the Reos. I know them well and they give me so much vaping pleasure and flavour. I could not ask for more in that department. 

I was pretty sorted at that point for a number of months, but then my Greek friends and @Alex got me into lung hitting. So the whole thing started again. I am in my early stages on the lung hit journey. Nuppin, Atlantis, Subtank.... And more mods.... I am getting there but not yet in the same zone as you. 

I wonder whether i will give up mouth to lung or end up doing both. The difference fascinates me and I still like both. 

The journey for me is not finished... Still lots more to try... Although I am a bit more restrained now.

Juice wise, i think it will be an ongoing journey for me. I still love the excitement of getting a great new juice and trying it out for the first time. So great to see what flavour surprise is lurking around each corner... Its that surprise element that makes the juice journey so interesting. 

But having said all that, what keeps this journey so special for me and keeps it going is two big things
1) the amazing peeps on this forum, logging on and feeling part of a special clan
2) knowing i am still off the stinkies. That gives me such pleasure and makes me smile all the time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Tom (8/3/15)

Silver said:


> Marvellous post @Tom
> 
> Who would have thought you would have reached this point that day we met at the first VapeMeet in Dec14 i think - at @Gizmo's place. I remember that day clearly. I had my Twisps and thought they were quite good. I even had my GreenSmoke which impressed most of you for its performance given its size. Then @TylerD gave me a toot on one of his rebuildables and i could not believe it.
> 
> ...


yip....we were so noob back then 

Although having found my sweet spot.....@Derick made a valid point. Its probably for now my sweet spot, certainly not forever. But I am still happy that I dont have to chase the newest hardware anymore for the time being until new developments come in, right now there is no stepping up from what I got by buying something else. Its too likely that I will just carry on using my favourites and whatever new I would buy will just gather dust in the cabinet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (8/3/15)

Tom said:


> yip....we were so noob back then
> 
> Although having found my sweet spot.....@Derick made a valid point. Its probably for now my sweet spot, certainly not forever. But I am still happy that I dont have to chase the newest hardware anymore for the time being until new developments come in, right now there is no stepping up from what I got by buying something else. Its too likely that I will just carry on using my favourites and whatever new I would buy will just gather dust in the cabinet.


I also think that when we started, the target we were chasing was moving so fast that you basically had to upgrade every few months just to stay current. Now that the major improvements have been done, only the minor tweaks are left and a lot of them are not worth upgrading for. That is of course until someone invents fuel injection and we don't need our wicked coils (carburetors) anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/15)

While I keep searching for better vapes because I enjoy trying new vaping stuff I still spend 98% of the time with Avril the REO with a Cyclone on top with a 1,2Ω coil and tropical ice in the bottle.

Some of the classics of times past are...

The Nautilus tanks - but neither are in use anymore because they are past their sell by dates. They we game changers in their time!
The Sigelei 20W - I still have two of them and still use them occasionally... just a pity they don't do Sub Ohm.
The Authentic Russian 91% - This is still one of the best tanks ever made and still holds it own vape wise. Just a pain to re-wick.
The Atlantis - Still have one full of diluted Tropical Ice for a could blowing and taste change from REO's from time to time.
The Goblin - While I don't use it much because of the pain of rewicking it's probably the best RTA around at the moment.

Everything else... Ho Hum...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## FireFly (8/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


>



I feel so inferior right now.... 

Nice Collection there Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/15)

FireFly said:


> I feel so inferior right now....
> 
> Nice Collection there Rob



I wouldn't feel inferior right now... feel sorry for me rather... I have a serious FOMO problem... all I really need in that whole batch is Avril and Lily and nothing else... and Lily is just a back up for Avril. I'm just lucky that I have worked hard for 59 years and can afford it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/3/15)

it goes in fits and starts for me... I find my happy place for a few weeks... Then I find another.... Then i see something new, and it all repeats itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (8/3/15)

my Nirvana has been reached. a coupl of threads back to be exact...
Reo is the way to go !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> my Nirvana has been reached. a coupl of threads back to be exact...
> Reo is the way to go !


To each his own  I for one tried the REO game out twice and could not for the life of me find it to be as satisfying as some of my other mods. But that's me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (8/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> To each his own  I for one tried the REO game out twice and could not for the life of me find it to be as satisfying as some of my other mods. But that's me


me too. I still have to make my Reo into a LP version, and give final judgement thereafter. With the ordinary Reomiser its just not enough clouds for my liking. Thats why its currently just my backup mod for travelling. Not an ADV device for me, unfortunately.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/3/15)

Tom said:


> me too. I still have to make my Reo into a LP version, and give final judgement thereafter. With the ordinary Reomiser its just not enough clouds for my liking. Thats why its currently just my backup mod for travelling. Not an ADV device for me, unfortunately.


I've tried with a few of the LP compatible atomizers. I actually loved the reo for a week. I only used it and nothing else. Then one day I decided to pick my mod up, and I couldn't put it down. After that I couldn't pick the reo up again. I do however feel that it is an amazing machine and the build quality is superb. It just isn't everyone's cup of tea, and because of that it is not the end of the road. This road has no end  it has pauses and breaks where you're content with something. But that is not the end. For not atleast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/3/15)

I have for the last two months at least found exactly the Vape I'm looking for.

So I'm skipping so much new tanks and mods. It's been bliss being able to pass up so much new stuff.

I only tweak and try slightly different things now. Not like a few months ago when I was blindly chasing everything, trying to find something that really satisfied me.


----------



## Tom (8/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I've tried with a few of the LP compatible atomizers. I actually loved the reo for a week. I only used it and nothing else. Then one day I decided to pick my mod up, and I couldn't put it down. After that I couldn't pick the reo up again. I do however feel that it is an amazing machine and the build quality is superb. It just isn't everyone's cup of tea, and because of that it is not the end of the road. This road has no end  it has pauses and breaks where you're content with something. But that is not the end. For not atleast


Undoubtedly it is a great device. Loved it for quite a while too. Actually same story.... got the FeV and hardly used the Reo since. Like said....too little clouds for my liking. But i will keep it, for sure. Actually keeping everything i got now....even the Kayfuns. Its not worth it selling anyways since the V4 was released.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (9/3/15)

im a flavor freak. the Reo serves as my all day all night every day every night vape. sure the clouds arent massive. but the taste is amazing.

i do still however want to be able to blow clouds like mount whatever it is that spews them.

so i am going to be looking out for a cloud rig very shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

Every now and then I try the other stuff, and every time I go back to my Reos. Not built as low as some do go (think @zadiac enjoys his Reo just below 0.2 ohms), but between 0.45 and 0.7 juice depending. 
So, have again decided to try and restrain myself - till next time.
As to chasing juices, @Tom - what can I say - we are worse that way than gear. An obsession not easily tamed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (9/3/15)

Nice thread guys...
Made me think --> I bough quite a few tanks, sold them all again and kept on coming back to my Kayfun, with a 1.4 Ohm build and VM4, Hawk Sauce or Thug Juice in the tank.
I tried some Japanese cotton last week, and I'm back to organic Dischem cotton, tried a 26g 1 Ohm yesterday, and this morning i recoiled a 1.4 on 28g
I play around with DIY juices.... Simply because I refuse to pay 300 madibas for a bottle of juice

My 2c, I think you find a sweet spot and idle there for a while. I kinda have my heart and savings set on a REO. I did wonder about getting a KUI in the meantime... but REO for me is the dream I'm working toward.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

Andre said:


> Every now and then I try the other stuff, and every time I go back to my Reos. Not built as low as some do go (*think* @zadiac *enjoys his Reo just below 0.2 ohms*), but between 0.45 and 0.7 juice depending.
> So, have again decided to try and restrain myself - till next time.
> As to chasing juices, @Tom - what can I say - we are worse that way than gear. An obsession not easily tamed.



lol.....no sir. Between .25 and .35 is my sweet spot on the Reo  I like a warmish airy vape


----------



## Tom (9/3/15)

Andre said:


> As to chasing juices, @Tom - what can I say - we are worse that way than gear. An obsession not easily tamed.



I am enjoying it....concentration 100% on the juices now that the hardware is set.


----------



## Alex (9/3/15)

I have my Reo's both on about .3 and the vape is quite simply amazing.

But the Reo is a mech device that requires constant effort to achieve optimum performance. If your contacts are arcing, it's going to affect the power for example.

It's likely, judging from the comments that some of you have encountered issues that are easily solved by either a little maintenance, or the correct atomizer/build.

About 10 months of using the Reo exclusively have taught me how to overcome any problem. And of one thing I am certain. Nothing comes close to the vaping nirvana of a Nuppin on a Reo for me.

I don't get it perfect on every build. But when I do... It's unreal.

In my case then, the answer is definitely yes. I only suffer from a different strain of this virus, one which keeps me on the lookout for another Reo.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

@Tom, you tempting me to look into the FeV
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

zadiac said:


> lol.....no sir. Between .25 and .35 is my sweet spot on the Reo  I like a warmish airy vape


Ah, thanks for the correction....was somebody else just below 0.2 then.


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks for the correction....was somebody else just below 0.2 then.



I doubt if I'll go lower than .2 on the Reo. I don't think I'll like it. I like warm vapes, not hot.....lol


----------



## Tom (9/3/15)

Silver said:


> @Tom, you tempting me to look into the FeV
> Lol


I am not trying to go overboard with my raving about it here....but it has to be said.....you would not regret it. The first time I saw it was at a vape shop nearby, and the guys there were raving about it the same way I do now. I did not bite the bait....why? I did not like the looks of it. But i did see them blowing good clouds....more then what i could get out of the Kayfun. 

Even when i got it, thanks to the hardware virus, i was sceptical. Still used my Kayfuns and the Reo mostly.

Then I got into building the right coils for my clouds and took it with me on my travels.....that's when i started to appreciate all other aspects of this tank. Filling it up is so easy....u can pour from the bottle if u like. I do always with the last filling thats left in a bottle 

Recoiling or wicking without a mess, no need to drain.

Never gurgles or leaks.

Ability to either be a cloud chaser or a TH chaser....by simply changing the coil to its intended position, above the screws. it was meant to be a TH device....hence the name: Flash-e-vapor. Flash is the german term for TH.
Me as a cloud enthusiast....do it closer to the airhole with the airflow restrictor screw being removed and it is crazy. 

Nuff said....its simply awesome and i would love to let you try it out next time I come to SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

Thanks @Tom 
I am most certainly interested. 
If you say its good, then i have to try it

Will you by any chance be here around 30 May for the Vapecon?


----------



## Tom (9/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom
> I am most certainly interested.
> If you say its good, then i have to try it
> 
> Will you by any chance be here around 30 May for the Vapecon?


i would love to....but i cannot plan things like that. maybe there is a job out there, maybe not.
although i still got plenty mileage with SAA....maybe i need to consider it. better use those miles before expiry

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)

Had never hears of the the Flash-e Vapor Atomiser and I guess very few other people have either...

http://www.flash-e-vapor.de/shop/Flash-e-Vapor-V3-basic-unit-stainless-steel_p1072.html Euro 114.90

Review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (9/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Had never hears of the the Flash-e Vapor Atomiser and I guess very few other people have either...
> 
> http://www.flash-e-vapor.de/shop/Flash-e-Vapor-V3-basic-unit-stainless-steel_p1072.html Euro 114.90
> 
> Review



cant watch it here....keeps buffering with this low tech internet in the hotel. What is the verdict of the reviewer?


----------



## Tom (9/3/15)

just watched the last minutes....saw him blowing a mini cloud. I guess he has coiled it the conventional way, for TH. If there is some kind of interest I could post some pictures on the non conventional way.....with the coil set towards the airhole and using mesh wire rolls instead of the cotton drain wicks (I assume he used those as well).
can only do that back home tho....


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)

Oh wow what a painful way to build... 47 minutes into the video and now awaiting to see how it fills!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)

OK filling was a piece of cake... quite a unique design... quality design... not crazy about having to use silica (but I guess we would use rayon) and mesh... I think I will try yours first @Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow what a painful way to build... 47 minutes into the video and now awaiting to see how it fills!


ok....from what I hear from you....its not the right way to do it. No need for Silica at all, no pain building it at all. The drain is done via small mesh wire rolls in my setup. needs to be done once only, at the initial setup. From there its basically just the occasional coil, which is in my case 0.8 ohm microcoils, 0.50mm wire used. Then a rather thick string of cotton threaded and placed on top of the screw heads. Voila!

I change the cotton every 2 days, and the coils every few weeks....other then that....vape,vape, vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/3/15)

from a recent post in Regtown....my setup:

So, I ventured to higher wattages today, with a tank system.<br /><br />Re-coiled and re-wicked the FeV today, 0.50mm Kanthal, 9 wraps on a 3mm screwdriver. Plenty of cotton. To get decent flow of juice even when I vape a lot, I had to change the mesh wire "piping" to a somewhat bigger inner diameter.<br /><br />Running this now at 70W  the coil came out @1 Ohm....so maximum output on the Sigelei is around 75W. Will try next time some V2A 0.50mm wire....should give me 0.5-0.6 ohms with at least 10 wraps of wire (this is what my minimum wraps...)<br /><br />




<br /><br />72W 8.4V<br /><br />



<br /><br />showing the "piping" for juice flow from the tank<br /><br />



<br /><br />well juiced up cotton<br /><br />



<br /><br />another view of the tank with the "piping"...these pipes are just long enough to push slightly on the cotton.<br />This prevents flooding but maintains constant juice flow to feed the higher wattage.<br />The cotton is on top of the post screws, and the nose you see at the base fits the slot on the tank to perfectly align the mesh piping to the post screws, for even pressure points on the cotton.<br /><br />I hope you guys can see why I love this RBA so much. I think its a masterpiece of vaping engineering, but its not a stunner by the looks <br/>


----------



## vaalboy (10/3/15)

Nice thread @Tom 

I'm so grateful I followed @Andre's example early on and got onto the Reo. Has also saved me a small fortune in the long run. I remember all to clearly those days waiting in anticipation for the then "latest" tanks and batteries to arrive only to be blown away with disappointment when they end up give endless problems. 

Luckily my happy space is two Reo grands with cyclones which I alternate between in a 24 hour day. Hassle free, durable and most importantly of all, reliable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## drew (12/3/15)

I think I too have found my cure to the CUD virus...for now. The virus seems to be under control and dormant at the moment but won't be surprised if it unexpectedly flares up again. I've gone from dropping stupid amounts a month on hardware to very little in the past few months, and what I do spend is mostly for converts. Completely unexpected on my part as I have always thought regulated mods to be the way forward but with the failures in one way or another of all the regulated devices I have ever owned, my mechs be they clone or authentic deliver consistently without fail. My now go to devices are various mechs and KFL+ V2's. I build between 1-1.4 depending on the conductivity of the mod. Preference being copper tube, brass threaded top cap and switch with silver plated contacts. Right now I couldn't be happier with my setup but I'm sure this will eventually change as I remember at one stage feeling the same about an ego twist and a CE5

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (27/3/15)

hmm....its not the end of it, I guess. I just purchased more hardware, although it probably should not count as it is not an improvement:

I bought a regulated backup device for my travels. I did not want to get into a situation that I am abroad and my IPV mini fails, lets say on the first days....I always have a mech on me as well, but I dont want to miss the comfort of a reg mod anymore.

So, I bought the Cloupor Mini (30W) and the FeV VS (which is a mini as well). The latter is a trial, and therefore a clone. The original costs about a 100 Euros, and I might not like the size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (27/3/15)

Tom said:


> hmm....its not the end of it, I guess. I just purchased more hardware, although it probably should not count as it is not an improvement:
> 
> I bought a regulated backup device for my travels. I did not want to get into a situation that I am abroad and my IPV mini fails, lets say on the first days....I always have a mech on me as well, but I dont want to miss the comfort of a reg mod anymore.
> 
> So, I bought the Cloupor Mini (30W) and the FeV VS (which is a mini as well). The latter is a trial, and therefore a clone. The original costs about a 100 Euros, and I might not like the size.


Hahaha
Me too! Just ordered a new tank and a Marquis


----------



## Tom (28/3/15)

this has to be the end of the road now.....




on the left is the backup...Cloupor Mini with the FeV VS (17mm diameter version)


----------



## Silver (28/3/15)

Famous last words @Tom!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (22/4/15)

so...for anyone interested (maybe @Silver or @Rob Fisher ?) 

tested the FeV VS clone....works like a steam train. This I mention for the peeps that want to try out the FeV without dishing out a fortune. The original costs a hefty 114 €.... and buying an atty for almost 1500 Rand without knowing it, well, I would not do it either. But this might be worth a try: http://www.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_137306.html

Btw, a mate has ordered from gearbest recently...arrived after a week

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

Thanks @Tom... but I think I'm finished with tanks especially rebuildable ones... for me my ADV is the REO with Cyclone and back up is an Atlantis... still need to come to grips with the temperature sensing coils and then will make a call...

BUt I keep going back and having a look at the FeV!  $17,99? Seems almost too go to be true? That makes me real nervous!


----------



## Alex (22/4/15)

Reo and Nuppin else is required.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (17/5/15)

Decided to keep on posting here, for @capetocuba new purchase, the FeV. There was already a lot posted around this tank.

In the following video you will see at around 15:00 min on how to roll the mesh wire channels. It is in german....but pictures say more then a 1000 words  you can also use shorter strips, resulting in bigger channels for more liquid flow. As soon as the cotton is saturated the flow stops.

At 19:50 he is telling you to pay attention on the position of the coil....it has to be on the side of the "nose" at the bottom, thats where the airhole aligns to. 
To explain the position to you....one can do different ones. More TH required? You could do it in line of the screws, that was the original intention of the designer. My personal favorite.....airhole screws removed and the coil as close as possible to the airhole.
The guy in the video is doing it halfway, so a mixture of TH and clouds.

If you decide to use the airhole screws for tighter draw....pay attention to the position of the coil, as the screws protrude into the chamber when fitted.

24:00 shows the cotton feeding and positioning. Cover the screws with the cotton, that is the point of contact for the mesh wire feeding channels. Use plenty of cotton.

Do it like he does, its how I do it as well. It will work 100% like that. My favorite setup is anywhere between 0.8 - 1.2 Ohm, depending on the wire size. Using a 3mm inner diameter so that I can fit sufficient amounts of cotton. Single micro coil and on a regulated mod. 

Here is the link to the video:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

@Tom, is the Fev more of a mouth to lung device or more of a lung hit device?
Where is it happiest if it offers both?


----------



## Tom (17/5/15)

Silver said:


> @Tom, is the Fev more of a mouth to lung device or more of a lung hit device?
> Where is it happiest if it offers both?


you can do both.... for lung hits just draw "Nebenluft"  (air intake on the sides of the drip tip....) Either way it chucks massive clouds.


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

Tom said:


> you can do both.... for lung hits just draw "Nebenluft"  (air intake on the sides of the drip tip....) Either way it chucks massive clouds.



Sure, thanks
But where is it "happiest" and what was it designed primarily for - in your view?


----------



## Tom (17/5/15)

Silver said:


> Sure, thanks
> But where is it "happiest" and what was it designed primarily for - in your view?


hmm...not sure if I can answer that question. designed it was for max TH, and due to the relatively small holes in the airdraw screws I guess it was for mouth to lung.
Like said... I use it for max clouds and flavour, as I do not like too much TH. I mainly do mouth to lung, for the casual vape. Sometimes the direct lung hits....with "Nebenluft" 

I am using this tank almost exclusively nowadays, gives me what I want with the least hassles. Have been considering to sell everything else, including the Reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (17/5/15)

@Tom , @robbieblood01 is in the uk and looking for a reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/5/15)

Thats what i mean @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/5/15)

Tom said:


> View attachment 27888
> 
> 
> Thats what i mean @capetocuba



This is what I built from watching too many German YouTube videos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (27/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> This is what I built from watching too many German YouTube videos
> 
> View attachment 27889


this looks perfect to me. please show another pic from above, to see the distance of the coil to the wall of the chamber.

Please share your experience.... I am keen to find out if it is just me (and 1000's of other Germans) enjoying this tank so much.


----------

